

Show HN: A socially curated startup job board - efounders
http://startupjob.org

======
vyrotek
I don't think King.com and SurveyMonkey are startups. What's stopping this
from just turning into another job board? Once the recruiters catch wind of
this it will be filled with junk.

~~~
arnauddri
I don't think so, it's user-curated. If the job is not interesting, it won't
be retweeted so it won't appear at the top of the page, just like HN

~~~
dan_bk
Who goes on such a site? Jobseekers. Which jobseeker has an incentive to
retweet a job s/he finds interesting? Usually YOU want the job you find
interesting. Why retweet it when this makes it harder for you to get the job?

~~~
PEntremont
Jobseekers are not expected to retweet. Company stakeholders and relevant
jobseekers friends are.

------
_puk
Looks nice, good luck with it.

Couple of points:

Browser navigation does not seem to do much (I click on UK then back arrow and
remain in UK, have to reload page or click on All to get back to All).

Esc to close the popup when clicking on an ad would be useful. (Naturally try
to do this, and got stuck with a swirly at one point, close button didn't
appear. Reload to fix).

It's a difficult one for a startup job listing, but some indication of
expected Salary or perhaps even an indication of equity / salary options would
be good.

~~~
arnauddri
Thanks for the feedbacks! Very much appreciated :) I'll look into the bugs you
mentioned

I'm not so sure about the equity/salary part. Angellist does this but the
ranges are often so wide (like $80k-$140k) they don't really seem relevant to
me. We'll definitely check if it makes sense :)

------
Major_Grooves
I'd like to put an advert on but why do you need Twitter authorisation? It's
not clear to me exactly what you're going to do so I'm reluctant to authorise.

~~~
PEntremont
Nothing ! But you will have the opportunity to auto-retweet the offers you
post

------
orky56
Not sure of the ideal solution but you are referencing 3 forms of social
validation users are aware of: upvotes, karma, and retweets. I understand the
relationship among the 3 but it adds an unnecessary layer of complexity.

~~~
PEntremont
HN is not so simple neither ! But you have a point.

~~~
elwell
I would have gone with "not so simple _either_ ".

------
nraynaud
If the crowd is stupider than individual people, why use it to curate? You'll
have the latest Californian startups in drone delivery of gluten-free flour
for the whole SOMA district area, but not the next disruptive stuff from a
small Spain town.

------
brickmort
I like it! Although it is in dire need of an easy-to-find 'city, location'
marker for each entry.

edit: up!! nevermind, i found it. It's on the bottom right. I initially didn't
see it. nice job on the site!

~~~
arnauddri
thanks for the feedbacks :)

------
solomone
I found a gig I was interested in. There doesn't seem to be a way to contact
them though. Their link goes to their homepage which has no contact info.
Maybe the site could facilitate that ?

~~~
PEntremont
SJ is "just" a tool to help startups to promote their jobs page, the better
they use the tool the higher the karma of the post is

------
islon
"Startupjob.org a Reddit for startup jobs” and now I understand the expression
'ideas are a dime a dozen’.

------
myth_drannon
Your logo looks exactly like Enthought's www.enthought.com

~~~
xauronx
"exactly like" is a bit of a stretch. I see the resemblance. Enthoughts looks
exactly like Gamecube's icon if we're being that vague.

------
filearts
What does it take to add new countries (for example Canada)?

~~~
schabernakk
+1 for Canada.

I feel for larger countries like canada or the states some option to limit ads
to certain regions/states/etc would be very benefitial.

------
degrevemaxime
Easy to scan and clean design!

~~~
wingerlang
I had the opposite reaction. The design uses grids which are worse than lists
for scanning.

There is a study (or statistics, at least) that showed a row layout made the
user actually see _every_ product in an online shop while a grid view made the
user skip many.

~~~
mousetraps
I intuitively agree about the reduced scannability, but do you happen to have
a link to the study? I tried searching for it to no avail.

~~~
wingerlang
I haven't been able to find it again. I'll update if I do.

------
muratmutlu
Very cool idea! Great design

------
tomkinson
I use Startupers.com

------
brotoss
There's already a reddit for startup jobs its called reddit.com/r/startups

~~~
colemorrison
Yeah, /r/startups is totally not a jobs place. It's like a watered down HN.
With more trolls.

~~~
brotoss
Fair enough. I just thought it was silly to call it a Reddit for X

------
rss124
Neat site but please don't call it 'Reddit for Startup Jobs', X for Y is
seriously annoying. Just say it's a startup job board ..

~~~
arb99
yeah, it doesn't even resemble reddit. Just has some kind of voting.

------
orky56
I also disagree with the name of Reddit for startup jobs. It would still be
better to call it a "Socially curated startup job board".

~~~
dang
We changed it to use your suggestion. There's no need for the thread to be
about a title.

------
idealform01
i dig this.

